# mich getroffen haben würde



## Wayfinder

„Kaum hatten wir eine Minute gesprochen, als mitten auf der Kreuzung eine Granate krepierte, die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich getroffen haben würde.“

Den Satz habe ich im Buch „In Stahlgewittern“ gefunden. Warum ist dort „haben würde“ und nicht „hätte“?


----------



## Frieder

Ich würde wahrscheinlich _*hätte *_geschrieben haben  – das ist aber eine Frage des Stils und nicht der Grammatik.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wayfinder said:


> Warum ist dort „haben würde“ und nicht „hätte“?


Beides ist möglich. 


Frieder said:


> das ist aber eine Frage des Stils und nicht der Grammatik.


----------



## elroy

Welchem Stil entspricht denn „mich getroffen haben würde“? Das klingt für mich einfach grauenhaft.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Welchem Stil entspricht denn „mich getroffen haben würde“?


Es handelt sich um das Futur II des K II. Es klingt ziemlich "geschwollen".

Es gilt dafür (wie immer beim *Futur II*)


> *Das Futur II wird sehr selten benutzt.* Es prognostiziert eine *abgeschlossene Handlung in der Zukunft **


Edit:
*** bzw (siehe #7)* das  vermutete Vergangene *(was hier der Fall ist)


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Es handelt sich um das Futur II des K II.


Ich glaube nicht.

(1)_ Ich dachte, dass ich meine Hausarbeit bis Weihnachten fertiggeschrieben *haben würde*. _- Klingt in Ordnung. 

(2a) _Das ist die Hausarbeit, die ich ohne seine Hilfe nicht fertiggeschrieben *haben würde*._ - Klingt entsetzlich. 

(2b)_ Das ist die Hausarbeit, die ich ohne seine Hilfe nicht fertiggeschrieben *hätte*._ - 

Der OP-Satz entspricht m.M.n. Satz 2, nicht Satz 1.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Der OP-Satz entspricht m.M.n. Satz 2, nicht Satz 1.


Ja, und warum sollte das schlechter klingen als Satz 1.****?  Der Relativsatz ändert mMn nichts daran.

<= Ohne diese zufällige Begegnung würde die krepierdene Granate  mich wahrscheinlich getroffen haben.

Edit:


> *Das Futur II des vermuteten Vergangenen*
> ****  Das Futur II bezieht sich sehr oft auf ein Geschehen, das in Bezug auf den Sprechmoment vergangen ist. Der Sprecher / Schreiber drückt damit aus, dass er annimmt (aber nicht ganz sicher weiß), dass das Genannte wahr ist.





> *Futur II Konjunktiv II*
> Das Futur II Konjunktiv II wird mit dem Konjunktiv II des Hilfsverbs  werden und dem Infinitiv Perfekt gebildet.
> 
> 
> er / sie / eswürdegesagt haben / gerannt sein


----------



## Sowka

Ich empfinde es so, dass "mich getroffen hätte" sich auf den Moment des Aufpralls bezieht, während "mich getroffen haben würde" den hypothetischen Zustand des Sprechenden nach dem Aufprall meint.


----------



## elroy

Der Relativsatz spielt tatsächlich keine Rolle. Es geht mir um die Bedeutung.

Ich verstehe das als Irrealis. Für ein Irrealis kenne ich nur "hätte", nicht "haben würde". 

_Ohne diese zufällige Begegnung hätte mich die Granate wahrscheinlich getroffen.

Wenn es diese zufällige Begegnung nicht gegeben hätte / Wenn es nicht zu dieser zufälligen Begegnung gekommen wäre, hätte mich die Granate wahrscheinlich getroffen._


----------



## Wayfinder

Sowka said:


> Ich empfinde es so, dass "mich getroffen hätte" sich auf den Moment des Aufpralls bezieht, während "mich getroffen haben würde" den hypothetischen Zustand des Sprechenden nach dem Aufprall meint.


Danke, jetzt sehe ich es ein. Früher dachte ich, dass „sein“ und „haben“ nie mit „würde“ verwendet werden. Jetzt kann ich den Unterschied empfinden — dass der Satz mit „würde haben“ die Wahrscheinlichkeit zeigt — der Schuss wird mich getroffen haben => er würde mich wahrscheinlich getroffen haben – wohingegen „er hätte mich getroffen“ nichts über die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Unsicherheit sagt.
Ich danke euch allen.


----------



## anahiseri

Was für mich wichtiger als das Verb ist:
die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung *mich wahrscheinlich * getroffen haben würde  / getroffen  hätte _statt_
die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich getroffen haben würde / getroffen  hätte

Es sei denn, die Person wirf betont: 
die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich* und nicht meinen Bruder* */den General  / jemanden anders*  getroffen haben würde / getroffen  hätte


----------



## elroy

Stimmt, aber was meinst Du zu "hätte" vs. "haben würde"?


----------



## Sowka

anahiseri said:


> Es sei denn, die Person wirf betont:
> die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich* und nicht meinen Bruder* */den General / jemanden anders* getroffen haben würde / getroffen hätte


Person oder Gegenstand oder Boden; irgend etwas hat die Granate getroffen. Für mich ist es sinnvoll, dass "mich getroffen haben würde" zusammen steht. Denn meiner Meinung nach (siehe #8) geht es darum, dass jetzt -- im Moment des Sprechens -- der Sprechende in der Lage ist zu sprechen, gesund und unverletzt, eben weil er nicht getroffen worden ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich verstehe das als Irrealis. Für ein Irrealis kenne ich nur "hätte", nicht "haben würde".


Das bedeutet einfach, dass dir das Futur 2 des Irrealis unbekannt ist:

Es gibt nämlich verschiedene Zeiten des K II (hier am Beispiel von _sein_)


> *Verb "sein"*
> Präsens: Sie wäre hier.
> Präteritum/ Perfekt/ Plusquamperfekt: Sie *wäre* hier *gewesen*.
> Futur 1: Sie würde hier sein.
> Futur 2 (vollendete Zukunft): Sie *würde* hier *gewesen sein*.


und der Autor hat halt nun mal  das Futur 2 gewählt (eine Frage des Stils), das man nur höchst selten hört/ liest.

Siehe dazu diesen Zwiebelfisch-Artikel:


> *Unerfülltes Futur II*
> [.....]   da Willy Brandt nicht mehr lebt, kann er nie mehr 100 Jahre alt „geworden sein“. Es bleibt beim „würde“; denn die Möglichkeit der Vollendung des 100. Lebensjahres bleibt für Willy Brandt auch dann unerfüllt, wenn sie vollendet sein wird. In dieser vollendeten und doch unerfüllten Zukunft heißt es dann: „Willy Brandt würde am 18. Dezember 100 Jahre alt geworden sein.“
> Das erscheint aber selbst hartgesottenen Redakteuren zu gewagt, *jedenfalls kommt der Konjunktiv II im Futur II  im Journalismus nicht vor. *Vielleicht _würde_ er dort irgendwann einmal _vorgekommen sein_, wenn er leichter auszudrücken gewesen sein würde. [  ]


Wie schon gesagt  (#2 & #3): Sowohl _"hätte mich getroffen"_ als auch "_würde  mich getroffen haben"_ sind korrekt, wobei Letzteres aber sehr gestelzt klingt.


----------



## elroy

Vielleicht reden wir einfach ganz ordentlich aneinander vorbei. 

Begriffe hin oder her, für die *Bedeutung*, die der Satz meiner Auffassung nach ausdrückt, kenne ich nur „hätte“. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel gegeben, mit *anderer* Bedeutung, in dem für mich „haben würde“ funktioniert. 

Treten wir doch mal einen Schritt zurück:

Wie würdest Du den OP-Satz ins Englische oder ins Französische übersetzen? Was drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus bzw. was sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus? 

Vielleicht legen wir ja den Satz unterschiedlich aus …


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Begriffe hin oder her, für die *Bedeutung*, die der Satz meiner Auffassung nach ausdrückt, kenne ich nur „hätte“. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel gegeben, mit *anderer* Bedeutung, in dem für mich „haben würde“ funktioniert.


Wie schon gesagt (#7), für mich ändert sich die Bedeutung nicht. Für Frieder offensichtlich auch nicht.


> ..... eine Granate krepierte, die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich getroffen haben würde. *= *
> ..... eine Granate krepierte, die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich getroffen hätte.




Ich verstehe nicht, was du uns beweisen willst.


----------



## elroy

Du hast meine Frage doch gar nicht beantwortet.
Ich will nichts beweisen. Ich teile einfach nur meinen Standpunkt und versuche, Deinen zu verstehen.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit "getroffen haben würde"; es ist zwar komplizierter als  "hätte", aber absolut unauffällig und schon gar nicht "grauenhaft".


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Wie würdest Du den OP-Satz ins Englische oder ins Französische übersetzen? Was drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus bzw. was sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?


... when suddenly a shell exploded in the middle of the intersection, which probably *would have hit*/killed me had it not been for that coincidental meeting. 

Is doch praktisch gleich wie im Deutschen...


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Du hast meine Frage doch gar nicht beantwortet.


Meinst du


elroy said:


> Wie würdest Du den OP-Satz ins Englische oder ins Französische übersetzen?


„Kaum hatten wir eine Minute gesprochen, als mitten auf der Kreuzung eine Granate krepierte, die ohne diese zufällige Begegnung wahrscheinlich mich getroffen haben würde.“
_On s'était parlé pendant/ on était en train de se parler depuis  une minute à peine lorsqu'au milieux du croisement une grenade explosa/ a explosé *qui*, sans cette rencontre fortuite m'*aurait* probablement *touché*._
Was soll das beweisen? Dass man im Französischen nicht das Futur II benutzen würde? 



elroy said:


> Was drückt er Deiner Meinung nach aus bzw. was sagt er Deiner Meinung nach aus?



Genau das, was wir schon mehrmals gesagt haben und zwar:  "Ohne diese zufällige Begegnung würde die krepierdene Granate  mich wahrscheinlich getroffen haben/ hätte sie mich wahrscheinlich getroffen."


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Was soll das beweisen? Dass man im Französischen nicht das Futur II benutzen würde?


Das soll nichts beweisen, erst recht nicht etwas zum Französischen, da wir hier ja nur das Deutsche besprechen.

Ich wollte wissen, wie Du den Satz deutest. Manchmal ist eine Übersetzung in eine andere Sprache dafür nützlich.



JClaudeK said:


> Genau das, was wir schon mehrmals gesagt haben und zwar: "Ohne diese zufällige Begegnung würde die krepierdene Granate mich wahrscheinlich getroffen haben/ hätte sie mich wahrscheinlich getroffen."


Du wiederholst hier doch einfach nur den OP-Satz. Das sagt mir doch gar nicht, wie Du ihn deutest.

*****

Da ich beim Sachverhalt noch unsicher bin, versuche ich es nochmal mit anderen Beispielen:

(3)_ The ring was pretty cheap.  If it had been expensive, I wouldn't have bought it._

Diesen Satz würde ich auf Deutsch nur so formulieren:

(3a) _Der Ring war ziemlich billig. Wenn er teuer gewesen wäre, *hätte* ich ihn nicht gekauft. _

Und zwar weil ich in den fast zwanzig Jahren, seit denen ich Deutsch lerne, spreche, höre und lese, in dieser Anwendung *noch nie* "haben würde" begegnet bin, weder im echten Leben noch in irgendwelchen Lernmaterialien. Dabei sind solche Irrealis-Sätze ja überhaupt nicht selten.

(3b) _Der Ring war ziemlich billig. Wenn er teuer gewesen wäre, *würde* ich ihn nicht gekauft *haben*. _

Dieser Version bin ich wie gesagt *noch nie* begegnet. Deswegen klingt sie für mich ja wie gesagt grauenhaft, womit ich "völlig unidiomatisch" meine.

Findet Ihr (3b) wirklich "absolut unauffällig"? Wenn ja, dann habe ich wieder was (außerordentlich Überraschendes) gelernt!

(4)_ I can't believe I haven't found my ring yet!  I thought I would've found it by now._

(4a) _Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *würde* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden *haben*. _

In diesem Fall finde ich "würde ... haben" in Ordnung. Das ist aber wie gesagt eine andere Bedeutung/Anwendung. Hier geht es nicht um ein Irrealis, sondern um "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit". Das entspricht etwa "Ich dachte, du *würdest* kommen" (Futur in der Vergangenheit), im Gegensatz zu "Du *würdest* kommen, wenn Du Zeit hättest" (Irrealis).

(4b) _Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *hätte* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden._

Bei dieser Version bin ich mir unsicher. Ich würde darauf tippen, dass sie im Deutschen funktioniert, aber sie klingt in meinen Ohren etwas seltsam, das aber vielleicht wegen englischen Einflusses.

Eure Meinungen zu allen vier Sätzen würden mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> *hätte* ich ihn nicht gekauft.


vs. würde ich ihn nicht gekauft haben.

Diese Diskussion dürfte Dich interessieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Findet Ihr 3b)  [_Der Ring war ziemlich billig. Wenn er teuer gewesen wäre, *würde* ich ihn nicht gekauft *haben*._] wirklich "absolut unauffällig"?


Ja, "absolut unauffällig", wenn auch etwas _hochgestochen_. 



elroy said:


> Wenn ja, dann habe ich wieder was (außerordentlich Überraschendes) gelernt!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> (4a) _Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *würde* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden *haben*. _
> 
> In diesem Fall finde ich "würde ... haben" in Ordnung. Das ist aber wie gesagt eine andere Bedeutung/Anwendung. Hier geht es nicht um ein Irrealis, sondern um "Zukunft in der Vergangenheit". Das entspricht etwa "Ich dachte, du *würdest* kommen" (Futur in der Vergangenheit), im Gegensatz zu "Du *würdest* kommen, wenn Du Zeit hättest" (Irrealis).
> 
> (4b) _Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *hätte* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden._
> 
> Bei dieser Version bin ich mir unsicher. Ich würde darauf tippen, dass sie im Deutschen funktioniert, aber sie klingt in meinen Ohren etwas seltsam, das aber vielleicht wegen englischen Einflusses.


Deine Sätze (4a) und (4b) klingen mMn nicht idiomatisch, bzw. sind für mich fast unverständlich (_"bis jetzt"_ passt hier nicht).


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Deine Sätze (4a) und (4b) klingen mMn nicht idiomatisch, bzw. fast unverständlich.


Wie würdest Du das sagen?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wie würdest Du das sagen?





> _(4a) Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *würde* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden *haben*. _


_=> Das gibt's doch nicht, ich habe immer noch keinen passenden Ring gefunden!  Ich *hätte *nicht* gedacht*, dass es so schwierig *sein würde *(den richtigen zu finden). -_ oder so ähnlich.



> _(4b) Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *hätte* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden._


_ .......   Ich *hatte gedacht*, ich *würde* ihn noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten *finden*._


----------



## elroy

Es ging eigentlich um einen verlorenen Ring, aber ich nehme an, Deine Antwort wäre ähnlich:

_...ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierige sein würde, ihn (wieder) zu finden.
...ich dachte, ich würde ihn noch bist jetzt (wieder) finden._

So?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> ...ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig sein würde, ihn (wieder) zu finden.





elroy said:


> ...ich dachte, ich würde ihn noch bis jetzt  (wieder) finden.


=> Ich dachte/ hatte gedacht,  ich *würde* ihn  *schon längst wieder* gefunden *haben*.
(etwas schwerfällig)

Besser: "Ich dachte/ hatte gehofft, dass ich  ihn  *bis dann* (wenn du dir einen Termin gesetzt hast) wieder *finden würde/  gefunden haben würde*."


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> (4a) _Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich meinen Ring noch nicht gefunden habe! Ich dachte, ich *würde* ihn bis jetzt schon gefunden *haben*. _





JClaudeK said:


> => Ich dachte/ hatte gedacht, ich *würde* ihn *schon längst wieder* gefunden *haben*.


Die_ Verbform_ passt also schon, richtig?


----------



## Wayfinder

JClaudeK said:


> => Ich dachte/ hatte gedacht,  ich *würde* ihn  *schon längst wieder* gefunden *haben*.
> (etwas schwerfällig)
> 
> Besser: "Ich dachte/ hatte gehofft, dass ich  ihn  *bis dann* (wenn du dir einen Termin gesetzt hast) wieder *finden würde/  gefunden haben würde*."


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre dort normalerweise Konjunktiv I verwendet, wird jedoch hier durch Konjunktiv II ersetzt, weil der Konjunktiv I in der ersten Person dem Indikativ gleichen würde.

Wäre der Satz in der dritten Person so richtig: „Er dachte, dass er ihn bis dann wieder finden / gefunden haben werde“.?


----------



## JClaudeK

Wayfinder said:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre dort normalerweise Konjunktiv I verwendet, wird jedoch hier durch Konjunktiv II ersetzt, weil der Konjunktiv I in der ersten Person dem Indikativ gleichen würde.


Ich glaube, da irrst Du dich. 
Wir haben es hier nicht mit der indirekten Rede zu tun, sondern mit einer (irrtümlichen) Annahme. Diese muss im Konjunktiv II stehen: 


> "Ich dachte/ hatte gehofft, dass ich  ihn  *bis dann*  wieder *finden würde/  gefunden haben würde*, *aber* das war leider nicht der Fall/ aber ich habe ihn leider nicht wiedergefunden.


----------

